
The Lemon Index: Which Cars Have the Highest Maintenance Costs? - dwaxe
http://priceonomics.com/the-lemon-index-which-cars-have-the-highest/
======
Chyzwar
Obliviously more expensive car will have more expensive parts. If this will be
relative to car value then Toyota 5k to 30k and BMV 17k to 60k will be much
closer. In the same time US cars are clearly rubbish.

